# You know you have a problem when (aka. time to clean out the closet)



## Ualnosaj (May 17, 2012)

Started to gather all the lights around the house, shelves, closet, etc. You know you have a problem when you've only done the ground floor and the table is nearly full. Granted, there's only the bedside EDC for everyone and probably a dozen others but it's crazy  This doesn't account for incans or "lesser" unopened lights like 3xAAA Luxeon's (which might never be opened!).

How many can you identify?

Once the sell off begins, the only ones left will be the Ti, SS, and perhaps a big gun or two...


----------



## zenbeam (May 17, 2012)

lol... That layout alone has practically every light I've ever looked into - either a little or a lot.


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 17, 2012)

I recognize 39, and I'm very impressed. There are some real jems, I hope I'm awake for the sale


----------



## Ualnosaj (May 17, 2012)

zenbeam said:


> lol... That layout alone has practically every light I've ever looked into - either a little or a lot.



Some are sadly not here anymore, but for the better. I gave away a few P1, L1P, L2P and many L0P/L2P millermods a few years ago. Was really just Fenix and xxxxFire up until a year or so. When I look into that awesome SS Ultrafire C3, it's not what I used to think. The emitter is off center, reflector full of dust, squeaky threads... Yet I thought it was awesome years ago.

Oh man and that MTE 3-2 with the XPE emitter was my big gun daily light up till just over a yet ago (not counted some long dead HID lights).


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (May 18, 2012)

*I am perfectly sane with my 45 lights. *thanks for that picture.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 11, 2012)

Dear lord, that's ridiculous!  Being prepared is good, but unless you're planning to equip the entire town when the Zombie Apocalypse begins, there's no way you could use that many lights! Hopefully lots of them will end up in the hands of people who couldn't afford them brand-new.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jun 13, 2012)

Table? What happens when your couch is full?


----------



## Ualnosaj (Jun 13, 2012)

Hahaha! Nice! That's why I erm, collect, smaller lights 


___________
Posted from my phone.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, now we know who's been keeping the manufacturers of D-cells in business all these years...


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jun 14, 2012)

Ualnosaj said:


> Hahaha! Nice! That's why I erm, collect, smaller lights



Yours might have more throw but mine have more swing. 




fyrstormer said:


> Well, now we know who's been keeping the manufacturers of D-cells in business all these years...



Now, one of mine takes 1/2D cells and apparently I wasn't enough to keep them in production.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jun 14, 2012)

ABTOMAT said:


> Yours might have more throw but mine have more swing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was going to say, as an owner of a 6d cell mag lite... swing is an understatement

seriously barry bonds and his bat have nothing on a 6 d mag lite

Whooping stick of DOOM!


----------

